# FNRttC syndication



## Theseus (18 Sep 2011)

Open Question for dellzeqq ...

What would need to be done by someone to organize a FNRttC under the umbrella of the existing FNRttC, but in areas of the country outside the range from London?

In particular I would like to try something starting in either Edinburgh or Glasgow, but there is no reason this could not include starts from other major towns/cities like Manchester, Newcastle, ...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2011)

Touche said:


> Open Question for dellzeqq ...
> 
> What would need to be done by someone to organize a FNRttC under the umbrella of the existing FNRttC, but in areas of the country outside the range from London?
> 
> In particular I would like to try something starting in either Edinburgh or Glasgow, but there is no reason this could not include starts from other major towns/cities like Manchester, Newcastle, ...


call it something else

there is nowhere outside the range. We've done Manchester to Blackpool, and we're going to do it again next year. We've done York to Cleethorpes and York to Hull, and we'll do York to Hull again next year. We've done Cardiff to Swansea and we'll do it again next year. We might yet do HPCJoG - if we don't do Barcelona to Nice. I took a look at Glasgow to Oban (I have a daughter in Glasgow) but was dissuaded by people who knew the turf better than I. I've looked at starting in Birmingham, but can't see a destination within reach, and I've given some thought to starts in Sheffield, Leeds and Edinburgh, all following suggestions from these very boards.

I'm always open to suggestion if someone has a good idea (train connections are paramount, halfway stops are difficult but necessary, the start should have some urban significance and the finish should be by the coast with beer on tap before ten in the morning). The route should have something to say about the area - Manchester to Blackpool had towns, hills and flatlands, while York to Hull had to be flat and had to include the Humber Bridge. Views are good, but simplicity is really good - Manchester to Blackpool had seventeen miles without a discretionary turn and London to Brighton has had as few as six discretionary turns.

Suggestions should be backed up by a push from someone in the area - TC gave the South Wales ride the most almighty push, and we got over 60 people. The Manchester to Blackpool ride was a great night out, and I'm hoping that next year's will get a bigger crowd, but if I thought it was never going to get past 35 (with over half coming from London and the southeast) I'd probably give up, simply because the expense of three trips is so great and it's difficult to maintain a halfway stop for only 35 riders - and perhaps try Carlisle to Newcastle instead, by way of a thankyou to McShroom

Beyond that there's a pretty rigid QA system, which encompasses every rider having 3rd party insurance, the route being safe (I usually do two recce rides, but one route needed five or six), all the junctions being ironed out, proven TECs, proven wayfinders, the pace being moderated to suit the ride, collecting points worked out and so on and so forth. 

2012 isn't set in stone, but it's close. If someone comes up with a really whizzo idea, then I might drop a ride to bring it in. 

this isn't the only way to do night rides, but it's the FNRttC way. If you want to organise a night ride off your own bat, then the very best of luck to you - if there's anything I can do to help I will - but, like I said, call it something else.


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

Hi Del,

ABERYSTWYTH? The ideal end point as tested by me last Thursday morning. By the sea and surrounded by magnificent countryside with a wondrous Wetherspoons open at 7am for full English (!!!) breakfast @ £3.40 and the bar opens at 9am with Ruddles @ £1.80 - Abbott @ £2.15. It adjoins the station platform so one can be poured directly onto the train without having to navigate even a pavement. Surely heaven?

Only downside is a 2 carriage train every 2 hours (so some staggered drinking required). The strong could cycle up to Dovey Junction and raid the Pwllheli train (they re-unite at Machynlleth). Even so you wouldn't want more than 24 train exiting riders - say 30/40 overall.

Carmarthen (oldest town in Wales) to Aber is about 50 miles coast to coast. I've found some interesting back roads so no A487. You wouldn't want to go further with some climbs that may even have Teef in single figures. I had to walk about 3/4 on my 3 speed Brompton. But the Welsh are (mostly) a friendly mad lot. There might be a farmer half way willing to exchange a shotgun for an urn in a barn or something. Any ideas TC or LD?


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> Hi Del,
> 
> ABERYSTWYTH? The ideal end point as tested by me last Thursday morning. By the sea and surrounded by magnificent countryside with a wondrous Wetherspoons open at 7am for full English (!!!) breakfast @ £3.40 and the bar opens at 9am with Ruddles @ £1.80 - Abbott @ £2.15. It adjoins the station platform so one can be poured directly onto the train without having to navigate even a pavement. Surely heaven?
> 
> ...



It's quite a big downside. Getting 24 out of there happily by train is wildly optimistic. The reason Aber feels so isolated is because it is. That can be nice, but not after a night ride when you're possibly soaked (in both senses) and face a seven-hour journey home. And that's just London - getting back to Swansea, for example, is pretty much impossible...


----------



## srw (19 Sep 2011)

I suggested Rothesay (Bute) as a destination from Glasgow - it may be a much better bet than Oban. But Scottish on-the-ground know-how will be required.


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Getting 24 out of there happily by train is wildly optimistic ... getting back to Swansea, for example, is pretty much impossible...


24 was calculated at getting 4 on each of 3 trains from Aber + Dovey (the 9.30/11.30/13.30). I've seen more than 4 on a train but to be safe it would perhaps need a bit of pre-negotiation. Arriva are pretty hopeless but that means the locals (centred in Maccy) seem to take the decisions and there are not many guards to brief. They are lovely people.

Oh - you forget that Shrewsbury is the Crewe of Wales with connecting trains directly back to Cardiff, Swansea and Carmarthen. Arriva do some really cheap tickets (£15 last year) if you keep to their networks. The Aber train then connects with the Virgin Pendolino in Birmingham for London (4.45 hrs overall) & the universe.

Oh and the narrow guage Rheidol departs the same Aber station for those wanting to make a weekend of it!

I forgot to add that Wetherspoons huge loo & hand driers may make the exchange of fluids sufficent ...


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> 24 was calculated at getting 4 on each of 3 trains from Aber/Dovey. I've seen more than 4 on a train but to be safe it would perhaps need a bit of pre-negotiation. Arriva are pretty hopeless but that means the locals (centred in Maccy) seem to take the decisions and there are not many guards to brief. They are lovely people.
> 
> Oh - *you forget that Shrewsbury is the Crewe of Wales with connecting directly back to Cardiff, Swansea and Carmarthen*. Arriva do some really cheap tickets (£15 last year) if you keep to their networks. The Aber train then connects with the Virgin Pendolino in Brimingham for London & the universe.
> 
> Oh and the narrow guage Rheidol departs the same Aber station for those wanting to make a weekend of it!



Yebbut that's "direct" in the Arriva sense of the word. To most people, "direct" does not involve a tour of Barry and Rhoose.

But never mind that... tell me about the halfway stop...


----------



## frank9755 (19 Sep 2011)

Shame that Oban didn't make the cut as the very short midsummer nights up there make for something a bit different and the roads are very quiet, but I expect the logistics might have been challenging.

But, if suggestions are wanted, I think that the one that is crying out to be done is Bruges. Ride to Harwich, then the ferry to Hoek is, in my opinion, the least unpleasant form of ex-UK international travel. They even have decent food! Its then about 130km to Bruges, which is a great destination with quality beer aplenty to wash down the moules frites!

To come home, there is an easy connection to the Eurostar, or, for the ride-backers, pedal to Oostende or Calais and get the ferry.

There are plenty of variations - obviously Amsterdam if people don't mind flying home or Gent spring to mind. Brussels would be good but unfortunately it's a bit shite. 

I've ridden from Hoek-Amsterdam, and a fair bit around Bruges, and it is all wonderful cycling of the pancake flat[sup]™[/sup] variety. 

The only issue is that I think it would work best as a day ride from London, an overnight ferry, then a day ride from Hoek to Bruges, so not much night riding! But maybe the day ferry would work too...?


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> But never mind that... tell me about the halfway stop...


I did. Its something easier for you to find than me. But as the idea of a Welsh ride without your enthusiasm is a bit of a non-starter - I'm not encouraged to go and look.

Tell me why you are so against? I mean there are enough issues to overcome without introducing those that do not. I've done Carmarthen to Aberystwyth easily (albeit in two legs) on a Brompton so its not that difficult on a road bike and, as Del says, gives a real taste of Wales. Hills, and unless you are very unlucky, Rain


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> I did. Its something easier for you to find than me. But as the idea of *a Welsh ride without your enthusiasm* is a bit of a non-starter - I'm not encouraged to go and look.
> 
> Tell me why you are so against? I mean there are enough issues to overcome without introducing those that do not. I've done Carmarthen to Aberystwyth easily (albeit in two legs) on a Brompton so its not that difficult on a road bike and, as Del says, gives a real taste of Wales. Hills, and unless you are very unlucky, Rain



Euphemism for '...you sort out the technicalities...'  Naughty Stuart, who'll fold his bike up and jump on board...

And, I immediately get Harry Secombe (Sir Cumfrence - he met his wife in Mumbles dance hall...)) and Songs of Praise, and Aberystwyth evokes old episodes of Bamber Gascoigne and University Challenge! A photocall in front of a local shop perhaps?

In answer to Touche's OP - 'OOKttC' "Out Of Kilt...er to the Coast" or maybe 'WTtHRWTtLR' "We'll Take the High Road (and) We'll Take the Low Road"
On the Bonny Bonny Cranks to Loch Lomond... ah - back to work!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> It's quite a big downside. Getting 24 out of there happily by train is wildly optimistic. The reason Aber feels so isolated is because it is. That can be nice, but not after a night ride when you're possibly soaked (in both senses) and face a seven-hour journey home. And that's just London - getting back to Swansea, for example, is pretty much impossible...



Even from the Valleys Swansea is a nightmare to get to by train


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Euphemism for '...you sort out the technicalities...'


No Teef - I was quite prepared to go and look. I already spend rather too much time in that part of Wales. 

But a bit of help ... always helps. especially from those more experienced. Indifference would be an advance on the reception received so far.


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> I did. Its something easier for you to find than me. But as the idea of a Welsh ride without your enthusiasm is a bit of a non-starter - I'm not encouraged to go and look.
> 
> Tell me why you are so against? I mean there are enough issues to overcome without introducing those that do not. I've done Carmarthen to Aberystwyth easily (albeit in two legs) on a Brompton so its not that difficult on a road bike and, as Del says, gives a real taste of Wales. Hills, and unless you are very unlucky, Rain






Aperitif said:


> Euphemism for '...you sort out the technicalities...'





I'm not agin it as such, I just don't think it's going to happen unless someone has the time and the will to help sort it out. And given the inaccessibility of that area to someone who works full-time and relies on cycling and public transport to get about, that isn't going to be me. And Dellzeqq might be a remarkably talented sort of fellow, but he can't be everywhere, not least when everywhere includes Aberystwyth. I think the train thing is a real problem - people need to drift off more or less when it suits them, and there's simply no slack in the system - remember they have to get to the start as well. Either you have too many people for the trains, or not enough for the halfway...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> No Teef - I was quite prepared to go and look. I already spend rather too much time in that part of Wales.
> 
> But a bit of help ... always helps. especially from those more experienced. Indifference would be an advance on the reception received so far.




"Wales, Wales, bloody great fishes are Wales..." goes the rugby song. I believed stuff like this until I started night riding and I have now graduated to geographic acknowledgement - it is a lovely place. As for enthusiasm, I quite like Frank's idea as it involves chips 'n ships...in no particular order...
"The Friday Night Ride to the Mussels From Brussels" sounds cool.


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> And given the inaccessibility of that area to someone who works full-time and relies on cycling and public transport to get about, that isn't going to be me.


Yep - but as I have an office and car stationed near Synod Inn and am there every other week. Hence manpower is not a problem. Womanpower and Delpower maybe. I get there by London-Birmingham - Aber or London - Swansea - Carmarthen train so I think I understand the public transport issues.

Although I have half inhabited that area for nearly 30 years it took your Cardiff - Swansea ride to open my eyes on what I thought had been a cycling impossibility. Now popping up to Aber on my folder is routine and a joy. Going down to Carmarthen is nice 'cos it is downhill ... c'ept I have yet to find a decent Cafe when I get there. 


This obsession is all your fault TC





I shall continue to enjoy it alone. Company is better, willing company is even better ...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

> c'ept I have yet to find a decent Cafe when I get there.



Stop arriving at 03:30 then!


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Shame that Oban didn't make the cut as the very short midsummer nights up there make for something a bit different.


Set me thinking dreaming  

This'd be a logistic nightmare, and'll never fly for a group ..... but it could be magic. Caledonian sleeper (Scotrail service out of Euston) to Inverness; people in train to Thurso (Scotrail transport bikes by van); "night"-time ride (sun "sets" about 11pm and "rises" about 3am - basically it dips below the horizon, and you get a couple of hours of twilight) Thurso round the coast to Wick; and same train services back.

I think I know where I want to be June 22nd next year


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> Yep - but as I have an office and car stationed near Synod Inn and am there every other week. Hence manpower is not a problem. Womanpower and Delpower maybe. I get there by London-Birmingham - Aber or London - Swansea - Carmarthen train so I think I understand the public transport issues.
> 
> Although I have half inhabited that area for nearly 30 years it took your Cardiff - Swansea ride to open my eyes on what I thought had been a cycling impossibility. Now popping up to Aber on my folder is routine and a joy. Going down to Carmarthen is nice 'cos it is downhill ... c'ept I have yet to find a decent Cafe when I get there.
> 
> ...



Sorry Stu - I didn't mean to put a damper on it. I'm up for riding that route with you and don't see any reason why a night ride from somewhere couldn't end at Aber - I just think you'd have your work cut out making an ackshul FNRttC of it. The obstacles being transport, halfway stop (pretty much nothing opens in Mid Wales even during opening hours), getting enough regulars on it, and where the new/local recruits are going to be found. I won't mention the hills... If you can persuade his Zeqqness that it's a goer, then obviously I would help out...


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

May be there is a deeper issue here. Checking and organising an existing FNRttC is a big deal. Setting up a new FNRttC is a bigger deal. That's why they are so good to do. How Del does it all is a mystery that only Susie must know.

Which gets me to thinking it might be easier to think in terms of Candidate Rides. Rides enjoyable in themselves but whose aim is to to work out the feasibility of becoming a real FNRttC. To be/or not be adopted by Del.

It would also give that breath of informality that has to be foresaken on the bigger rides. Insurance, wayfinding, TECs are replaced with logistic checking, note taking and probably a few dead ends though hopefully not riders. Would this be a way forward in Wales, Scotland ... ?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Sorry Stu - I didn't mean to put a damper on it. I'm up for riding that route with you and don't see any reason why a night ride from somewhere couldn't end at Aber - I just think you'd have your work cut out making an ackshul FNRttC of it. The obstacles being transport, halfway stop (pretty much nothing opens in Mid Wales even during opening hours), getting enough regulars on it, and where the new/local recruits are going to be found. I won't mention the hills... If you can persuade his Zeqqness that it's a goer, then obviously I would help out...



A weekend ride to the coast?


----------



## Telemark (19 Sep 2011)

Touche,

there is always the Dumb Run ... which Ravenbait of this parish + friends are doing annually, in a very manageable mini-peloton, Scoosh went along this year.  Speaking of Ravenbait, I haven't "seen" her on CC recently ...

Another suggestion in response to your original question, about trying out a night ride locally ...
There is nothing stopping us (CC Ecosse) from arranging a (short-ish) route with a few of us, in the hours of darkness (which are starting to descend rapidly these days   ), to learn for ourselves what the key issues are for night riding. Pothole free roads (ha!!!), good lights (thanks, Noodley  ), not loosing anybody along the way, a friendly pre-arranged food place, start/finish locations (+ possible bail-places along the route) to suit access/departure for a known number of attendees, and avoidance of obvious dodgy places spring to mind (ha!!! again?)... 

I suspect our local Audax crowd are mostly experts at riding in the hours of darkness, + handy hints picked up from the super-organised FNRetc rides would be good  . Given their large crowds, I can see why they have to be quite tightly planned and organised, but they started out small themselves, from what I can gather.

It wouldn't even have to be a full-blown all-nighter to start with ... much easier to find an establishment that will provide a late-ish evening meal, for a test-ride, after the evening rush hour is over.  


If it were me, I'd want to invent my own name for CC Ecosse night rides anyway, the FNRetc is a very specific beast.
Given how close the majority of CC Ecossers live to the coast, we would end up with very short rides, unless we head out in parallel with the coast, or go coast-to-coast.  The route planning doesn't HAVE to involve the coast at all, but sunrise/sunset beside the seaside is not to be sniffed at ...

I for one would love to do the Innerleithen road  in the moonlight. The tricky bit would be to find somewhere to get out of possible bad weather for a midnight snack along the route. I don't think Peebles is set up for nightowl cyclists, but I might be wrong... anyway, I'll stop rambling now!


T


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> A weekend ride to the coast?


Carmarthen to New Quay or Aberaeron and back in a day is feasible. Both are well pubbed and iconic destinations. It is very quiet and beautiful after Pencader if you go via Talgarreg.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> Carmarthen to New Quay or Aberaeron and back in a day is feasible. Both are well pubbed and iconic destinations. It is very quiet and beautiful after Pencader if you go via Talgarreg.



I meant staying over after the ride rather than having to get back home in the early hours of the morning


----------



## frank9755 (19 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> "Wales, Wales, bloody great fishes are Wales..." goes the rugby song. I believed stuff like this until I started night riding and I have now graduated to geographic acknowledgement - it is a lovely place. As for enthusiasm, I quite like Frank's idea as it involves chips 'n ships...in no particular order...
> "The Friday Night Ride to the Mussels From Brussels" sounds cool.



Give up 'Teef. You know what they're like; they'll be bickering about Aberystwyth for weeks now!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550050"]
Birmingham 
[/quote]listen up. Nothing would give me greater pleasure. Setting aside the fact that London is tops, Birmingham is the finest city in England. New Street Station is straight out of Proust. The Rotunda is one of England's finest buildings. McWobble (fearsome Glaswegian accent aside) is the greatest of men, and, even though he lives in Coventry, so great that the entirety of the West Midlands is exalted by his association. But, my dear Mr. P, I cannot find anywhere closer to Birmingham than Rhyl. Which is 95 miles away, and the opposite of Birmingham. Put simply Rhyl is pants. I wouldn't take my worst enemy to Rhyl, far less the likes of my dear FNRttC companions. And don't give me the Severn estuary, because it is a) not the coast and b) devoid of decent chips. So, sorry - until someone reverses what must have been one of God's off-days, and places Birmingham at a more sensible remove from the sea, we, that is to say you and I, are out of luck.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

Telemark said:


> Touche,
> 
> there is always the Dumb Run ... which Ravenbait of this parish + friends are doing annually, in a very manageable mini-peloton, Scoosh went along this year.  Speaking of Ravenbait, I haven't "seen" her on CC recently ...
> 
> ...


I think that's brilliant. Night rides are almost as much fun to organise as they are to ride. The best bit is going in to cafes and saying 'feel free to end this conversation at any time, but I think it would be wonderful if you would open up at three thirty in the morning for a bunch of cyclists. Don't forget that if it's raining you will have to mop up after us'. And, to turn the thing round............Edinburgh to Dundee with a halfway stop at Kintillo would make a fantastic ride - it's a dogleg, but you cross two great bridges, go down some wonderful dark roads around Glenfarg, get great views over the Tay in the morning, and if you book ahead you can get back for eight quid. I'm not entirely sure about Kelty in the early hours, but I'm sure Sam F won't be too worried.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that's brilliant. Night rides are almost as much fun to organise as they are to ride. The best bit is going in to cafes and saying 'feel free to end this conversation at any time, but I think it would be wonderful if you would open up at three thirty in the morning for a bunch of cyclists. Don't forget that if it's raining you will have to mop up after us'. And, to turn the thing round............Edinburgh to Dundee with a halfway stop at Kintillo would make a fantastic ride - it's a dogleg, but you cross two great bridges, go down some wonderful dark roads around Glenfarg, get great views over the Tay in the morning, and if you book ahead you can get back for eight quid. I'm not entirely sure about Kelty in the early hours, but I'm sure Sam F won't be too worried.



See? You have 'sold' that one already, you scamp!  Two bridges though...wouldn't that be a bridge for far..?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

I'd even suggest the Kintail Lodge Lounge in Bridge of Earn for the halfway stop - 01738 813252


----------



## Wobblers (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> listen up. Nothing would give me greater pleasure. Setting aside the fact that London is tops, Birmingham is the finest city in England. New Street Station is straight out of Proust. The Rotunda is one of England's finest buildings. McWobble (fearsome Glaswegian accent aside) is the greatest of men, and, even though he lives in *Coventry*, so great that the entirety of the West Midlands is exalted by his association. But, my dear Mr. P, I cannot find anywhere closer to Birmingham than Rhyl. Which is 95 miles away, and the opposite of Birmingham. Put simply Rhyl is pants. I wouldn't take my worst enemy to Rhyl, far less the likes of my dear FNRttC companions. And don't give me the Severn estuary, because it is a) not the coast and b) devoid of decent chips. So, sorry - until someone reverses what must have been one of God's off-days, and places Birmingham at a more sensible remove from the sea, we, that is to say you and I, are out of luck.



_*Splutter_*!!!!

Coventry? _Coventry??!?_ How very dare you! It's Quinton, in the Black Country ...which ...is ...worse... I think I'll shut up now...

But I have to agree with DZ on destinations. The best one I could think of is Aberystwyth, and that's very far from anywhere else. But would Cardiff work? With a detour over the Severn Bridge? I've not worked out how far it is - but the M5 services outside Gloucester might serve as a last resort halfway stop.

Edited for spelling (sigh)


----------



## Wobblers (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> there is nowhere outside the range. We've done Manchester to Blackpool, and we're going to do it again next year. We've done York to Cleethorpes and York to Hull, and we'll do York to Hull again next year. We've done Cardiff to Swansea and we'll do it again next year. We might yet do HPCJoG - if we don't do Barcelona to Nice. I took a look at Glasgow to Oban (I have a daughter in Glasgow) but was dissuaded by people who knew the turf better than I. I've looked at starting in Birmingham, but can't see a destination within reach, and I've given some thought to starts in Sheffield, Leeds and Edinburgh, all following suggestions from these very boards.



I've had my mind changed about the A82. My spies in the field inform me that at 2 am you'd be unlikely to meet anyone after Balloch, as Frank said. The A82 wouldn't be a problem, really. I think it could work, I've almost got a route - I just need to sort out the byzantine one way system round Kelvingrove Park (which would serve as the ideal regrouping area after all the city centre lights). If you turn onto the A83 at Tarbet you'd end up going through Rest and Be Thankful - how could anyone resist that? - on the way to Inverary. The main issue is finding a halfway stop.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550065"]
Frankly Reservoir is wet.
[/quote]
Let me get this straight. You drown a Welsh valley so that people in Birmingham can have fresh water, and you now want to organise a tour to view your overseas, nay, colonial, possessions......do you, perhaps, want to remove this post before TC and Lukesdad see it and blow up the Rotunda again!!!??? 

Tell you what - we could call it the Friday Night Ride In Memory of Joseph Chamberlain, and distribute bibles while we're at it


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

McWobble said:


> I've had my mind changed about the A82. My spies in the field inform me that at 2 am you'd be unlikely to meet anyone after Balloch, as Frank said. The A82 wouldn't be a problem, really. I think it could work, I've almost got a route - I just need to sort out the byzantine one way system round Kelvingrove Park (which would serve as the ideal regrouping area after all the city centre lights). If you turn onto the A83 at Tarbet you'd end up going through Rest and Be Thankful - how could anyone resist that? - on the way to Inverary. The main issue is finding a halfway stop.


Ah - I owe you an explanation, oh Beacon of the Black Country (got to get back in his good books somehow). I have it on a higher authority, higher even than your good self, that people do drive down that road at 80mph, and that getting back by train makes the Aber Hejira look like a cakewalk.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

McWobble said:


> I've had my mind changed about the A82. My spies in the field inform me that at 2 am you'd be unlikely to meet anyone after Balloch, as Frank said. The A82 wouldn't be a problem, really. I think it could work, I've almost got a route - I just need to sort out the byzantine one way system round Kelvingrove Park (which would serve as the ideal regrouping area after all the city centre lights). If you turn onto the A83 at Tarbet you'd end up going through Rest and Be Thankful - how could anyone resist that? - on the way to Inverary. The main issue is finding a halfway stop.



You're not coming over all 'Mel Gibson' are you Andrew...seeing the homeland through 'rose'-tinted specs..?  Next thing you'll be infiltrating the CCEcosse rides...


----------



## lukesdad (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Let me get this straight. You drown a Welsh valley so that people in Birmingham can have fresh water, and you now want to organise a tour to view your overseas, nay, colonial, possessions......do you, perhaps, want to remove this post before TC and Lukesdad see it and blow up the Rotunda again!!!???
> 
> Tell you what - we could call it the Friday Night Ride In Memory of Joseph Chamberlain, and distribute bibles while we're at it



Release the Kraken !!!!


----------



## StuartG (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> And don't give me the Severn estuary, because it is a) not the coast and b) devoid of decent chips.


Oh come on - Gloucester has its Docks and a Wetherspoons. The route could take in pretty Evesham and scoot around GCHQ outside Cheltenham. Just think what the local constabulary will make of a load of stalinesque starred riders encircling a building that surely must top the Rotunda as an icon of our age ... please, please Del - just for the piccies ...


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Release the Kraken !!!!


nnnooooo!


----------



## clarion (19 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550074"]
Portishead isn't a bad place.
[/quote]

But they were a bit of a dull band.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550074"]
Portishead isn't a bad place.
[/quote]it is a suburb of Bristol, 100 miles from Birmingham, and it has a car park and a bench by the sea. No beach, no pier, no chips, no donkeys, no kiss me quick booths, no tattooed ladies, no breakfast, no railway station.........there is, I believe, a cemetery and one of those hotels in which attendees at corporate conferences hope to get lucky. And a tennis club - a short walk from the cemetery.


----------



## User10571 (19 Sep 2011)

clarion said:


> But they were a bit of a dull band.



Not dull.
Just very dark and unhappy.

Rumour has it that Beth Gibbons smiled at a gig once.

Freaked the audience, that did.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> nnnooooo!




Not the kraken I was thinking of !


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

StuartG said:


> Oh come on - Gloucester has its Docks and a Wetherspoons. The route could take in pretty Evesham and scoot around GCHQ outside Cheltenham. Just think what the local constabulary will make of a load of stalinesque starred riders encircling a building that surely must top the Rotunda as an icon of our age ... please, please Del - just for the piccies ...


Gloucester is not by the sea! And, let's be clear about this...........Gloucester is where you go when you find Cheltenham a bit too 'racy'. Cobbett went there and described it as a fine clean beautiful place, but generations of 'conservationists' have throttled the life out of it, leaving a duller than dull pretend-town that Alec Cliftno-Taylor bodyswerved on his way to Bradford-on-Avon (you don't get this crap on Bike Radar, you know!). 

Starter for 10 - what links Cobbett, Clifton-Taylor, Derek Nimmo and Mimi Rogers?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2011)

Religion? Scientology? Card games?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Religion? Scientology? Card games?


board game, possibly..........


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Sep 2011)

Give us a clue................


----------



## beastie (19 Sep 2011)

How about Penrith/carlisle to Newcastle? I think descending in the dark over the pennines at 50 mph is the way forward. Pubs in geordie land are plentiful.


----------



## jonesy (19 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut that's "direct" in the Arriva sense of the word. To most people, "direct" does not involve a tour of Barry and Rhoose.
> 
> But never mind that... tell me about the halfway stop...



I take it the "Last petrol this side of the mountains" service station isn't 24/7, but maybe a picnic at the Elvis rock?


----------



## PpPete (19 Sep 2011)

How about a southwestern coast-to-coast, something like Exeter to Minehead?


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Sep 2011)

Swindon to Bournemouth is about 70 odd miles, both ends are easily accessible for London....halfway stop might be a bit tricky though, Salisbury is about mile 40.....


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Give us a clue................


Harrods


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

beastie said:


> How about Penrith/carlisle to Newcastle? I think descending in the dark over the pennines at 50 mph is the way forward. Pubs in geordie land are plentiful.


see post #2......


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

PpPete said:


> How about a southwestern coast-to-coast, something like Exeter to Minehead?


there's already a big annual ride from Bristol to Exmouth


----------



## frank9755 (20 Sep 2011)

PpPete said:


> How about a southwestern coast-to-coast, something like Exeter to Minehead?



Devon is already covered. But there is still Cornwall. The best destination in the SW is Penzance, a beautiful wide bay that is great to ride round from either direction. 

A route would need to link up well with trains (which the Exmouth Exodus doesn't seem to do so well). Penzance is good on that score as it's at the end of the line. Two obvious routes would be Plymouth-Penzance, to do the length of Cornwall or, perhaps even better, Truro-Penzance via St Ives and Lands End.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Devon is already covered. But there is still Cornwall. The best destination in the SW is Penzance, a beautiful wide bay that is great to ride round from either direction.


I'm sorry to say that I've never had any interest from Cornwall, although I'm sure the excellent Mick F would be give it a go.


----------



## iZaP (20 Sep 2011)

FNRttC LEL edition!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

ok - let's go back to the OP. We have rides in the southeast, and we have a ride in Wales, a ride to the east of the Pennines, and a ride to the west of the Pennines. 

If there's a gap it's further north, and, possibly, the Midlands. 

I can't get a Scottish ride up and running for 2012, although I'd like to do one if somebody organises it. Edinburgh to Dundee looks good for 2013. Going over the top from Carlisle to Newcastle has 'possibilities' for 2013. 

As for the Midlands - Peterborough to Cleethorpes or Skegness (Cleethorpes has the better rail service) would patch a hole in the map, as would Nottingham to Skegness. I'd love to do a Birmingham ride, but I've not been able to work one out.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

User said:


> *Does an estuary count as 'the coast'?


no!


----------



## fimm (20 Sep 2011)

How about (and this has just popped into my head, so I have not thought it through at all) Glasgow/Edinburgh to Ardrossan? What's at Ardrossan, I hear you ask... it is a _ferry port_ - destination Brodick on Arran. First ferry 7am (I did check that much). Or you could go to one of the other islands - Bute, maybe? Ardrossan is good because there are plenty of trains (I think...)


----------



## Becs (20 Sep 2011)

User said:


> This reminds me, I must have a chat to you about a FNRttC starting from Cambridge. I have a nice 55 mile route from Cambridge to King's Lynn* in mind
> 
> *Does an estuary count as 'the coast'?



How far is Hunstanton from Cambridge? Good fish and chips to be had at Hunstanton!


----------



## fimm (20 Sep 2011)

Dunbarton and Helensburgh have useful train services. I'm starting with the trains, not places that might or might not be good to go to. Helensburgh is nice, I have an uncle there (not that I have been there for years and years). 

Oban is not a good idea IMHO, not just because the train services make the return impossible, but because riding the A82 in the dark would mean you would miss all that amazing scenery, which would just be wrong.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Sep 2011)

fimm said:


> Dunbarton and Helensburgh have useful train services. I'm starting with the trains, not places that might or might not be good to go to. Helensburgh is nice, I have an uncle there (not that I have been there for years and years).
> 
> Oban is not a good idea IMHO, not just because the train services make the return impossible, but because riding the A82 in the dark would mean you would miss all that amazing scenery, which would just be wrong.



The trains may be a showstopper but the great thing about this route in midsummer is that you wouldn't miss the scenery because it would be dawn by the time you'd got out of Glasgow!


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> How far is *Hunstanton *from Cambridge? Good fish and chips to be had at Hunstanton!



The finest fish n chips known to humanity couldn't save that place - it makes Rhyl look joyous.


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the start should have some urban significance and the finish should be by the coast with beer on tap before ten in the morning). The route should have something to say about the area



So Bicester to Severn Beach isn't really grabbing you, then?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> The finest fish n chips known to humanity couldn't save that place - it makes Rhyl look joyous.


thankyou! Look, peeps, think quality! I know the British seaside is a bit tacky, and a bit run-down, but it has to be a place that people will enjoy! (Says the man who took the FNRttC to Blackpool)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> The finest fish n chips known to humanity couldn't save that place - it makes Rhyl look joyous.



what about a shitload of beer?


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> what about a shitload of beer?



I tried that. It did help, in the sense that numbness is preferable to yawning chasms of despair...


----------



## Tompy (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> If there's a gap it's further north, and, possibly, the Midlands.
> 
> As for the Midlands - Peterborough to Cleethorpes or Skegness (Cleethorpes has the better rail service) would patch a hole in the map, as would Nottingham to Skegness. I'd love to do a Birmingham ride, but I've not been able to work one out.



I'd be happy to help out with a Peterborough to X ride. The thing that's always put me off night riding in this neck of the woods is the amount of Saxo-driving chavs in the Fen "villages". That and the terrain is phenomenally boring.



theclaud said:


> The finest fish n chips known to humanity couldn't save that place - it makes Rhyl look joyous.



Crikey that's a bit harsh (although I've never been to Rhyl). I did grow up in Whitley Bay though but so my seaside standards are quite low.


----------



## User482 (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> So Bicester to Severn Beach isn't really grabbing you, then?



Hah! I was going to suggest Severn Beach for the sole purpose of annoying Simon, but it seemed a bit mean.

I do think a ride starting in Bristol has possibilities. If we went to Cardiff (then on to the coast proper - Barry?) we could take in the Clifton suspension bridge, and the Severn bridge. The A48 is quiet at night, and the Newport transporter is a thing of industrial beauty. Plus there's a nice route out of Bristol to the bridge, using the back lanes.
Cardiff and Bristol both have good train connections, the distance would be about right, the tricky bit might be the half-way stop.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

User482 said:


> Hah! I was going to suggest Severn Beach for the sole purpose of annoying Simon, but it seemed a bit mean.
> 
> I do think a ride starting in Bristol has possibilities. If we went to Cardiff (then on to the coast proper - Barry?) we could take in the Clifton suspension bridge, and the Severn bridge. The A48 is quiet at night, and the Newport transporter is a thing of industrial beauty. Plus there's a nice route out of Bristol to the bridge, using the back lanes.
> Cardiff and Bristol both have good train connections, the distance would be about right, the tricky bit might be the half-way stop.


we did ponder the whole Bristol/Gloucester thing earlier this year, and then somebody stepped up to the plate with a start, a finish and a halfway stop, backed by a guaranteed following breeze, and, thus it was that Cardiff to Swansea came to be!


----------



## Becs (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> The finest fish n chips known to humanity couldn't save that place - it makes Rhyl look joyous.




Has it got that bad? I haven't been since I was a kid. I have fond memories of it - I probably shouldn't go back then!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> I tried that. It did help, in the sense that numbness is preferable to yawning chasms of despair...



How does it rate on the Cleethorpesometer?


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2011)

Liverpool to Llandudno.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How does it rate on the Cleethorpesometer?


poorly. Cleethorpes is a much-under-rated destination. It has, in order of significance, donkeys, sand, ice cream, chips, beer at seven in the morning, a pier, three train lines, and lovely countryside thereabouts.


----------



## User482 (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> we did ponder the whole Bristol/Gloucester thing earlier this year, and then somebody stepped up to the plate with a start, a finish and a halfway stop, backed by a guaranteed following breeze, and, thus it was that Cardiff to Swansea came to be!



Cardiff- Swansea was a cracker, I thought. You may remember that I cycled from Bristol to Cardiff first - it occurred to me then that it would be a viable FNJRttC in its own right.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> poorly. Cleethorpes is a much-under-rated destination. It has, in order of significance, donkeys, sand, ice cream, chips, beer at seven in the morning, a pier, three train lines, and lovely countryside thereabouts.



I agree Dell, I like Cleethorpes and in fact my dad liked it so much he decided to be born there! It was more a reference to the No2 Refreshment Rooms at the train station where the residents of Top-Town were already taking an early brunch when we arrived.


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> poorly. Cleethorpes is a much-under-rated destination. *It has, in order of significance, donkeys, sand, ice cream, chips, beer at seven in the morning, a pier, three train lines, and lovely countryside thereabouts*.



Not to mention the attractions of Top Town...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> Liverpool to Llandudno.


not a bad thought. Frequent trains from Llandudno Junction to Chester. Colwyn Bay's not entirely awful, either - well, except for the fact that the DfT decided to build a motorway slap through it...........


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> not a bad thought. Frequent trains from Llandudno Junction to Chester. Colwyn Bay's not entirely awful, either - well, except for the fact that the DfT decided to build a motorway slap through it...........




The big fly in the ointment would be permission to use the Birkenhead tunnel but cycling events do go through it, so it's not totally alien to them. The rest I don't know. It just suddenly occurred to me as having some of the right things going for it.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I agree Dell, I like Cleethorpes and in fact my dad liked it so much he was born there! It was more a reference to the No2 Refreshment Rooms at the train station where the residents of Top-Town were already taking an early brunch when we arrived.


well Mike E and I shared beers with those same locals when we went there, and we thought ourselves blessed. But, then again, neither of us have the kind of airs and graces that might raise a bit of autochthonous dander.


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well Mike E and I shared beers with *those same locals when we went there, and we thought ourselves blessed*. But, then again, neither of us have the kind of airs and graces that might raise a bit of autochthonous dander.





Not that I'm casting aspersions on your charms or Mike E's, but if this is the case then I'll put money on them not being _exactly _those same locals...


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> The big fly in the ointment would be permission to use the Birkenhead tunnel but cycling events do go through it, so it's not totally alien to them. The rest I don't know.* It just suddenly occurred to me as having some of the right things going for it.*



Including this!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Not that I'm casting aspersions on your charms or Mike E's, but if this is the case then I'll put money on them not being _exactly _those same locals...



I think the lady that was due before The Beak raised an autochthonous dander when she broke that woman's jaw.


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2011)

There remain interesting and varied possibilities in the south east. A mere 75 miles or so from HPC with not too much climbing, there a city with such attractions as a fine example of high-rise modern architecture & a well-worn football stadium, and the opportunity not only to have breakfast in a mere cafe, but a castle no less. And with frequent services to Victoria, Waterloo, and both west and eastwards. 
I'm not getting my hopes up.....


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2011)

You can cycle through the Quensway tunnel after 8.00pm. They say no cycling through the Kingsway tunnel but if you were escorted, which appears to cost £15, they might allow it. Anyway it seems doable, whether the rest is, is another matter.


----------



## srw (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> So Bicester to Severn Beach isn't really grabbing you, then?



Courtesy of Bicester village, a fine Tescos and Jones the Winemerchants, Bicester has better upmarket shopping than anywhere in the Southeast outside London - it's a metaphorical Mecca for every Saudi princeling and Japanese Shogunette that visits the UK. It has a one-way system with no logic to it, fine old buildings that have been comprehensively trashed by modern retail development, acres and acres of shoe-box jerry-built housing estates, a pedestrian precinct with concrete sheep and two railway stations on different lines. What more does an upstanding civic centre of some importance need?




fimm said:


> How about (and this has just popped into my head, so I have not thought it through at all) Glasgow/Edinburgh to Ardrossan? What's at Ardrossan, I hear you ask... it is a _ferry port_ - destination Brodick on Arran. First ferry 7am (I did check that much). Or you could go to one of the other islands - Bute, maybe? Ardrossan is good because there are plenty of trains (I think...)



Did I mention Rothesay, on Bute, by any chance? Ardrossan is pretty and has a nice beach (though I didn't see chips and beer), but it's not exactly a challenging ride from Glasgow.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> There remain interesting and varied possibilities in the south east. A mere 75 miles or so from HPC with not too much climbing, *there a city with such attractions as a fine example of high-rise modern architecture & a well-worn football stadium, and the opportunity not only to have breakfast in a mere cafe, but a castle no less.* And with frequent services to Victoria, Waterloo, and both west and eastwards.
> I'm not getting my hopes up.....



What would you know, Stu...you're never there! 

All the 'new startinations' should be rideable in reasonable time from London!  Cleethorpes - rough pending justice. Blackpool - Frank, Adrian, Mick and self were cosseted by a woman who was proud of her ASBO for being pissed in charge of a pram. Can Liverpool offer better? Tooting Bec last month was a bit of a shocker for thug outside pub...someone needs to write a book, 3BM - a ply yourself!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2011)

Lots of riders have commented "Bicesters a rat" after an FNRttC...


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Shame that Oban didn't make the cut as the very short midsummer nights up there make for something a bit different and the roads are very quiet, but I expect the logistics might have been challenging.
> 
> But, if suggestions are wanted, I think that the one that is crying out to be done is Bruges. Ride to Harwich, then the ferry to Hoek is, in my opinion, the least unpleasant form of ex-UK international travel. They even have decent food! Its then about 130km to Bruges, which is a great destination with quality beer aplenty to wash down the moules frites!
> 
> ...



Doing Hoek-Brugge (or vice versa) overnight would take a bit of careful timing with the ferries if using the most obvious route. On the other hand, the Delta Works are pretty impressive if civil engineering is your thing. Cycling over this is pretty cool...






Might well try it as an overnighter myself!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> someone needs to write a book, 3BM - a ply yourself!



If I wasn't 3 sheets I wood. And I could write.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> There remain interesting and varied possibilities in the south east. A mere 75 miles or so from HPC with not too much climbing, there a city with such attractions as a fine example of high-rise modern architecture & a well-worn football stadium, and the opportunity not only to have breakfast in a mere cafe, but a castle no less. And with frequent services to Victoria, Waterloo, and both west and eastwards.
> I'm not getting my hopes up.....


Hummers has been on at me to go to Portsmouth for years. 

1. Portsmouth is not the seaside
2. whichever way you slice it, the last ten miles are dull
3. The Sail is not architecture. 
4. In all seriousness, it's a long way when Bognor is just down the road, and such a nice ride. Granted the 'old A3' has its charms, but it's more suited to a SuperSpeedy than the standard format.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> Courtesy of Bicester village, a fine Tescos and Jones the Winemerchants, *Bicester has better upmarket shopping* than anywhere in the Southeast outside London - it's a metaphorical Mecca for every Saudi princeling and Japanese Shogunette that visits the UK. It has a one-way system with no logic to it, fine old buildings that have been comprehensively trashed by modern retail development, acres and acres of shoe-box jerry-built housing estates, a pedestrian precinct with concrete sheep and two railway stations on different lines. What more does an upstanding civic centre of some importance need?


fewer fights on a Saturday night?



srw said:


> Did I mention Rothesay, on Bute, by any chance? Ardrossan is pretty and has a nice beach (though I didn't see chips and beer), but it's not exactly a challenging ride from Glasgow.


you did, and you were not alone, but it's not quite hitting that Oban button. And, now I start to concentrate a bit, rather than dream, Edinburgh to Dundee looks a better bet.


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Edinburgh to Dundee looks a better bet.



Oh, alright. If you're going to be so snooty about my Bicester to Severn Beach idea. Llandrindod Wells to Llanelli? The Mountain Bike Bog Snorkelling section at Llanwrtyd is optional, and it's only at certain stations that you need to flag down the train by hand.


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

Silence? I'm offended.



Llangollen to Holyhead?


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550136"]
*Cheltenham to somewhere?* That's nearly the Midlands.

I want to have a go, but they're all a bit far to travel to for a father of two young'uns who can't get out much.
[/quote]

And we have someone on the ground!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550136"]
Cheltenham to somewhere? That's nearly the Midlands.

I want to have a go, but they're all a bit far to travel to for a father of two young'uns who can't get out much.
[/quote]tish! McW makes it down from Coventry Quinton, thanks to the wonder of Chiltern...

Cheltenham to somewhere says it all about Cheltenham


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Silence? I'm offended.
> 
> 
> 
> Llangollen to Holyhead?


didn't somebody go to Holyhead and jump off a cliff? And have you anybody in mind?


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> didn't somebody go to Holyhead and jump off a cliff? And have you anybody in mind?



Ha! 

It's a cheery sort of place. 

_O Neptune! Neptune! must I still
Be here detain'd against my will?
Is this your justice, when I'm come
Above two hundred miles from home;
O'er mountains steep, o'er dusty plains,
Half choked with dust, half drown'd with rains,
Only your godship to implore,
To let me kiss your other shore?
A boon so small! but I may weep,
While you're like Baal, fast asleep._


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Not to mention the attractions of Top Town...



... or Steele's corner house and the Bags Ball at the Winter Gardens ....

Cleethorpes, the last resort.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

it wasn't Holyhead, it was Severn View - User482 and TC please note


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... or Steele's corner house and the Bags Ball at the Winter Gardens ....
> 
> *Cleethorpes, the last resort*.


I think that's a little unkind. Our route in to Cleethorpes might have given the wrong impression, but I saw broad, nay, stately avenues, well tree'd and lined by houses with bow windows, fine brick chimneys and well-kept lawns. The promenade wasn't entirely up-to-date, but it was cheerful. Compared to the roads in to Bognor and Hastings it was a delight.


----------



## Wobblers (20 Sep 2011)

1550088 said:


> You do realise of course that we are now expected.



We'll be fine, just as long as no one mentions the words "nuclear" or "peroxide" or "detonator"....

Oops.

Never mind. Project Starfish. (That'll get someone off to the archives... )


----------



## Wobblers (20 Sep 2011)

fimm said:


> How about (and this has just popped into my head, so I have not thought it through at all) Glasgow/Edinburgh to Ardrossan? What's at Ardrossan, I hear you ask... it is a _ferry port_ - destination Brodick on Arran. First ferry 7am (I did check that much). Or you could go to one of the other islands - Bute, maybe? Ardrossan is good because there are plenty of trains (I think...)



I've thought Ardrossan might make a decent destination myself. A train every half hour, and they don't get terribly busy on a Saturday. Leaving Glasgow via Clarkston and Eaglesham over the Eaglesham moors might prove a more interesting route than the A77 (which could be held in reserve for bad weather - it'll be deserted at that time in the morning).


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Hummers has been on at me to go to Portsmouth for years.
> 
> 1. Portsmouth is not the seaside
> 2. whichever way you slice it, the last ten miles are dull
> ...



I did say I wasn't getting my hopes up!
1. I'll agree to disagree with you on that one.
2. Mostly, I'll agree, you're right. The eastern & western approaches into town in particular. But there are most definitely bits that aren't dull within ten miles.
3. Compared to the Tricorn (good riddance) it is....
4. True, but no chalk paths, walks across fields, dinghy crossings..either. And it can be a very nice ride if you get the route right, honest....one for a 'ride for food' in 2012 I think.


----------



## CharlieB (20 Sep 2011)

Mind you, Pompey does have The Tenth Hole as a café, nearer to Southsea. The most fabulous breakfasts and cakes. Not sure it could accomodate more than 40-ish, which does lend it more to DZ's SuperSpeedy comment.

I'm in Pompey now and again - happy to make enquiries?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

fair do's. I may have misjudged Portsmouth. It is do-able, it's just not a priority in the sense that it's close-ish to an established destination (which is served by an established half-way point, which has to be looked after). Give it a go, Charlie!

Although, Stu

- a bit of cross-country is good for the soul - it puts you in touch with nature. 
- it wasn't a dinghy. It was a landing craft. And a very fine landing craft at that!


----------



## PpPete (20 Sep 2011)

I'd certainly be up for a SuperSpeedy to Southsea...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

well, you've made me think. Perhaps I should dump Deal and substitute Portsmouth (tbh there's about as many rides as I can handle next year). That would be August 10th. Arrival time about 6.15. Route - as per the recent Fast Ride, cutting away at Haslemere and then going down the old A3 before taking to the hills to Blendworth


----------



## frank9755 (20 Sep 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Doing Hoek-Brugge (or vice versa) overnight would take a bit of careful timing with the ferries if using the most obvious route. On the other hand, the Delta Works are pretty impressive if civil engineering is your thing. Cycling over this is pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks cool, DP!

Obviously this is far too experimental for an FNRttC but I think this might work, and would make a fab trip. I'll look into it a bit more. Will be back (on a separate thread) shortly.


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> fair do's. I may have misjudged Portsmouth. It is do-able, it's just not a priority in the sense that it's close-ish to an established destination (which is served by an established half-way point, which has to be looked after). Give it a go, Charlie!
> 
> Although, Stu
> 
> ...



Figure of speech. Did the job in any case.


----------



## theclaud (20 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> That looks cool, DP!
> 
> Obviously this is *far too experimental for an FNRttC *but I think this might work, and would make a fab trip. I'll look into it a bit more. Will be back (on a separate thread) shortly.



Fighting talk, Frank! In its relaxed and not-terribly-self-conscious way, the FNRttC is something of a radical enterprise. It's not all about further, faster and more exotic.


I do rather fancy the trip, though...


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well, you've made me think. Perhaps I should dump Deal and substitute Portsmouth (tbh there's about as many rides as I can handle next year). That would be August 10th. Arrival time about 6.15. Route - as per the recent Fast Ride, cutting away at Haslemere and then going down the old A3 before taking to the hills to Blendworth



Old A3? What's the number of that one- A286? Having ridden up twice this year, I'd suggest bringing in a few elements of that route & the Olympic route in- something along the lines of Richmond Park-Bushy Park (avoiding Kingston & its one way system)-Esher-Ockham-Guildford (or south round it)-Godalming-Haslemere- Petersfield- then cutting west of the A3 at Clanfield (A272 not that pleasant!) for the nicest route down into the city. 

August 10th would be very apt date wise


----------



## frank9755 (20 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Fighting talk, Frank! In its relaxed and not-terribly-self-conscious way, the FNRttC is something of a radical enterprise. It's not all about further, faster and more exotic.
> 
> 
> I do rather fancy the trip, though...



By 'experimental' I meant 'not planned with anything like the degree of thoroughness and diligence that Simon puts into every FNRttC' (I thought it sounded better than 'slapdash'). Of course, I didn't mean to say that the FNRttC is not intrinsically very experimental and groundbreaking!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2011)

^ 'Pseuds ten corners'...let's not forget CycleChat's very own adopted football team - Schalke 04. A speedy incursion to Gelsenkirschen is anticipated next year for the Schalke v Dortmund local derby! "Mile munching glad to be back"


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2011)

What are the guidelines on distance? I was wondering about Edinburgh to Aberdeen. 130 miles give or take. East Coast mainline for return by train.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2011)

That might be classed as 'exclusive' - or Ultra-Speedy Ride... Forget the 'Night' bit and your distance would be at the edge... FNRides are a mixture of capable people who can absorb distance and exertion, riding with those who are building up either or both, or merely dipping a tentative toe in the waters of group riding. I like them because the night is a leveller of souls and an opener of eyes. Plus, there is reasonable technical 'clout' re: waymarking / repairs etc available to get by - which is reassuring to less practised riders. Ultimately, coastal rides from London can cope with total failures or bail-outs...in the wild and woolys, this might pose another problem?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

edindave said:


> What are the guidelines on distance? I was wondering about Edinburgh to Aberdeen. 130 miles give or take. East Coast mainline for return by train.


too far. Our longest SuperSpeedy run is 85 miles, although that will go out to 118 next year. The longest non-SuperSpeedy run is 72 miles


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> By 'experimental' I meant 'not planned with anything like the degree of thoroughness and diligence that Simon puts into every FNRttC' (I thought it sounded better than 'slapdash'). Of course, I didn't mean to say that the FNRttC is not intrinsically very experimental and groundbreaking!


phew! Absolution plucked from the jaws of damnation there, Frank!


----------



## PpPete (20 Sep 2011)

StuAff said:


> dellzeqq said:
> 
> 
> > well, you've made me think. Perhaps I should dump Deal and substitute Portsmouth (tbh there's about as many rides as I can handle next year). That would be August 10th. Arrival time about 6.15. Route - as per the recent Fast Ride, cutting away at Haslemere and then going down the old A3 before taking to the hills to Blendworth
> ...



Yes - definitely want to go west of the new A3 after Petersfield. "going down the old A3 before taking to the hills to Blendworth" sort of implies an ascent of Harting Down, which would be less than "speedy"


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> too far. Our longest SuperSpeedy run is 85 miles, although that will go out to 118 next year. The longest non-SuperSpeedy run is 72 miles



Fair enough.

Perhaps Edinburgh to Berwick on Tweed then. Cross-border and also on the main East Coast train route. Less than 60 Miles and options for interesting hills e.g. Redstone Rigg!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that's a little unkind. Our route in to Cleethorpes might have given the wrong impression, but I saw broad, nay, stately avenues, well tree'd and lined by houses with bow windows, fine brick chimneys and well-kept lawns. The promenade wasn't entirely up-to-date, but it was cheerful. Compared to the roads in to Bognor and Hastings it was a delight.


I agree, I even like Grimsby especially before they modernised the fish docks, fine victorian buildings like the Ice house. It's just that I saw 'Cleethorpes the last resort' on a Tee shirt there and it made I chortle.... Like: Morden, end of the line.


----------



## sbird (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well, you've made me think. Perhaps I should dump Deal and substitute Portsmouth (tbh there's about as many rides as I can handle next year). That would be August 10th. Arrival time about 6.15. Route - as per the recent Fast Ride, cutting away at Haslemere and then going down the old A3 before taking to the hills to Blendworth




Without wishing to make your head spin with options how about a Reading to Portsmouth/Southsea. Alternative start point that is accessible by rail from N/S/E/W with less urban miles until the countryside rather like the other non-HPC started rides. I would have also suggested The Witterings as an alternative to Pompey/Southsea but the rail connections back are poor (via Chichester).


----------



## User10119 (20 Sep 2011)

i liked cleethorpes so much i went there twice. and intend to go back, when my eldest is up to the distance, since the last little rise on the way into town was called isaac's hill, and therefore isaac must go and ride up it. Mind i once went on holiday, and what's more i enjoyed it, in grimsby. for a jazz festival....

(apologies to the grammar fans for the lack of capitals - the duff elbow precludes the use of such niceties at the moment)


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2011)

sbird said:


> Without wishing to make your head spin with options how about a Reading to Portsmouth/Southsea. Alternative start point that is accessible by rail from N/S/E/W with less urban miles until the countryside rather like the other non-HPC started rides. I would have also suggested The Witterings as an alternative to Pompey/Southsea but the rail connections back are poor (via Chichester).



Rail connections from Chi aren't that bad. Plenty of trains into Victoria direct, Havant (and the Waterloo line) a short pootle along the A259. The Witterings have been done as an FNRttC, but cafe stops were a problem. 

Reading to Southsea seafront is only 54 miles or so, though fairly lumpy with it, so OK for a full FNRttC and not just a super-speedy. Speaking with local knowledge (Uni for 4 years) Reading would however lack a certain something as a starting point, though. Good point about the rail connections though....


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

sbird said:


> Without wishing to make your head spin with options how about a Reading to Portsmouth/Southsea. Alternative start point that is accessible by rail from N/S/E/W with less urban miles until the countryside rather like the other non-HPC started rides. I would have also suggested The Witterings as an alternative to Pompey/Southsea but the rail connections back are poor (via Chichester).


we've done Bracklesham Bay and East Wittering - there's a youtube video somewhere of people getting on the ferry from Bosham to Itchenor en route to East Wittering. The Bracklesham Ride was on 3rd November 2006. I will never, ever forget the date. We almost died of cold. The trouble is, as you say, the seven miles back to Chichester station, but there's also the question of breakfast. The Boulevard refuses to open for us in the morning, and Calamity's is calamitous. You could make a case for having breakfast in the Beach House in West Wittering, but it's nowhere near the sea........

And Reading is off the menu. Sorry, but it's just too close to London, and far less congenial.

edit 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZyJbyKH8S0
those were the days. 23 of us - it seemed like an awful lot at the time!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550166"]
i liked cleethorpes so much i went there twice. 
[/quote]was that the first time you'd been to Cleethorpes?


----------



## StuAff (20 Sep 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Mind you, Pompey does have The Tenth Hole as a café, nearer to Southsea. The most fabulous breakfasts and cakes. Not sure it could accomodate more than 40-ish, which does lend it more to DZ's SuperSpeedy comment.
> 
> I'm in Pompey now and again - happy to make enquiries?



Have you been in there in the last few months? I don't know the place, but from what I can find online, new management has taken over and standards have plummeted- recent comments about the place are absolutely scathing.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550166"]
i liked cleethorpes so much i went there twice. and intend to go back, when my eldest is up to the distance, since the last little rise on the way into town was called isaac's hill, and therefore isaac must go and ride up it. Mind i once went on holiday, and what's more i enjoyed it, in grimsby. for a jazz festival....

(apologies to the grammar fans for the lack of capitals - the duff elbow precludes the use of such niceties at the moment)
[/quote]

any excuse,Kat! you'll be saying that you can't make cakes and post them down to your poor london friends next - disgraceful! 

hope you're feeling comfortable and being cosseted in appropriate fashion.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

4th May 2007 was before the Mudguard Relations Act came into existence then! Bikes almost smacked of the CTC train ride era - such was their appearance!


----------



## frank9755 (21 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 4th May 2007 was before the Mudguard Relations Act came into existence then! Bikes almost smacked of the CTC train ride era - such was their appearance!



I hope no-one is going to produce a photo of Simon - probably with long hair and 70's sideburns - with a set of shiny mudguards, are they...?


----------



## Tompy (21 Sep 2011)

2007?!  Seems like only yesterday and I would have sworn there were more than 23 of us.


----------



## User10119 (21 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> was that the first time you'd been to Cleethorpes?



indeed it was - you popped my cleethorpes cherry! mind, the list of places i've never been to is extensive. skeggy and scunthorpe for a start!


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Sep 2011)

Cleethorpes Cherries! I think the OP just lit the blue Touche-paper and stood well back!


----------



## lukesdad (21 Sep 2011)

Has Blendworth moved since Ive been away ? Im sure it used to be east of the A3.

No chance of a London to Fishguard then


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Has Blendworth moved since Ive been away ? Im sure it used to be east of the A3.
> 
> No chance of a London to Fishguard then



...might stand an outside with 'London to AngelFishguard'...


----------



## PpPete (21 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Has Blendworth moved since Ive been away ? Im sure it used to be east of the A3.



It still is - Stu and I were just saying Clanfield and points west of the A3 would be preferable. If you stay east of the A3 it sort of pushes you towards Havant.....


----------



## PpPete (21 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> ...might stand an outside with 'London to AngelFishguard'...



but only if not wearing a short skirt....


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

PpPete said:


> but only if not wearing a short skirt....



Winter draws on my friend... but I suppose a short skirt has been touted by some as a 'sin dication'


----------



## lukesdad (21 Sep 2011)

PpPete said:


> It still is - Stu and I were just saying Clanfield and points west of the A3 would be preferable. If you stay east of the A3 it sort of pushes you towards Havant.....




...and miss the delights of The George at Finchdean


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Sep 2011)

ping CharlieB and StuAff

if you could make enquiries at a seafront cafe then I'd be grateful.

I've got it down to a fairly swift* 74 miles - so it might be as early as 5.45, although we could kill some time at the Petersfield services on the A3

*Includes two short sections of the six-lane A3, one of which we've done before a few times


----------



## StuAff (21 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ping CharlieB and StuAff
> 
> if you could make enquiries at a seafront cafe then I'd be grateful.
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Theseus (21 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Cleethorpes Cherries! I think the OP just lit the blue Touche-paper and stood well back!




I admit it may look a bit like that, but it seem there is an interest in non-London departures.

Would you like the CC Ecosse massive to do a recce on any route like the Edinburgh-Dundee one? If so what would we be looking out for and taking notes on. One would expect such a ride to be at a slower pace as things are explored and noted.


----------



## CharlieB (21 Sep 2011)

Will do, too. My other half is off to Pompey this weekend, at least she can check out the quality of the catering and if it's changed that much from the last time I went 6 months ago.


----------



## theclaud (21 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> we could kill some time at the Petersfield services on the A3



Never let it be said that the FNRttC isn't one wild, hedonistic adventure from start to finish...


----------



## theclaud (21 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> No chance of a London to Fishguard then



Too long, of course. But I reckon DZ will go for Swindon to Fishguard. He loves the Gwaun Valley. Send him a PM...


----------



## frank9755 (21 Sep 2011)

theclaud said:


> Too long, of course. But I reckon DZ will go for Swindon to Fishguard. He loves the Gwaun Valley. Send him a PM...




What about Aberystwyth?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> What about Aberystwyth?


there's nothing to stop anybody organising a night ride to Aberystwyth, but it's not going to fly as an FNRttC unless someone really does take it on in a big way - it's just too remote, both by road and by train. In fairness both Claudine and Mike E pretty much put the package together - start, finish, route, halfway stop, and both of them drummed up a lot of local support. If somebody were to say 'yes, here's the route, here's the railway timetable, here's the halfway stop, and here's our target number of which such-and-such would be homegrown', then I'd give it a go - in 2013. 

I think, however, that getting a local turnout of (say) 25 would be hard work.

Touche - as far as Edinburgh to Dundee is concerned - if CC Ecosse want to do that or something similar then go right ahead. I'm sniffing around Bridge of Earn for a halfway stop, and if I find something I'll get back to you. If, between us, we can put together a package (I know a lot of the roads round there, and I'm pretty confident that a wonderful route can be found) then we'll have to work out whether it could be an FNRttC (with the benefit of the insurance cover) or not.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> What about Aberystwyth?



Might be 'ride there and ride back' if one factors in the added filthy lucre of the train companies in 2012.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2011)

A question

Manchester to Ribchester to Blackpool or Manchest to Ribchester to Morecambe?

- the ride from Ribchester to Blackpool is really quite sweet, and seven or so miles shorter than the ride to Morecambe. MRB is 55 miles, MRM is 62
- Morecambe is only a few miles from Lancaster, which has direct trains, but the trains might be more expensive (except for McShroom)
- Blackpool's seafront was a bit of a disappointment, but, surely to goodness, it will have improved with new trams and the like
- Morecambe has, so I am told, unrivalled view of the Lake District


----------



## theclaud (23 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> A question
> 
> Manchester to Ribchester to Blackpool or Manchest to Ribchester to Morecambe?
> 
> ...



Morecambe. Potted shrimps on toast for breakfast.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Sep 2011)

Morecambe
1. It does have excellent views across the bay.

2. I had potted shrimps for my starter yesterday lunchtime. They were very nice.


----------



## Quagga (23 Sep 2011)

Morecambe also has the statue of Eric down at the beach which is not to be missed.
There's also a really lovely art deco hotel with fantastic views, but I suspect their restaurant/cafe is a bit too sophisticated for yellow/brown beer and breakfasts

Overall though it beats Blackpool hands down


----------



## theclaud (23 Sep 2011)

Quagga said:


> There's also a really lovely art deco hotel with fantastic views, but I suspect their restaurant/cafe is a bit too sophisticated for yellow/brown beer and breakfasts



Eggs Benedict? Omelette Arnold Bennett? Kedgeree? With Brown Beer, natch...


----------



## Ajay (23 Sep 2011)

Quagga said:


> Morecambe also has the statue of Eric down at the beach which is not to be missed.
> There's also a really lovely art deco hotel with fantastic views, but I suspect their restaurant/cafe is a bit too sophisticated for yellow/brown beer and breakfasts
> 
> Overall though it beats Blackpool hands down
> ...


----------



## Andrij (23 Sep 2011)

I'll have a look at Morecambe tomorrow, as well as the route between there and Lancaster. Sadly won't have too much time to sample brown and/or yellow recover drinks.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Sep 2011)

For best effect, pronounce it like a South American river: Morri-camby.


----------



## Andrew Br (24 Sep 2011)

Since I may  have had some influence in Morecambe being considered, I'll obviously vote for it.
I'm sure it's worth talking to the Midland about breakfast; their lustre seems to have worn a little so they may be glad of an extra business boost.
Let me know if you want me to do any investigation before you haul yourself up here.

The view towards the Lake District fells remains untarnished. Weather permitting. 
Standing by.


----------



## User10119 (24 Sep 2011)

ahhh....... morecambe. i can very clearly remember freezing my tits off, waiting for the free bus back to campus after student night at 'the empire', a club so classy it even had fibre optic palm trees in the foyer. this was back when about a third of lancaster students lived in morecambe - apparently they all moved out about 10 years ago when it got too rough. 

personally i mostly avoided the place, and lived in scorton instead but i used to share a house with a chap who worked at the needle exchange in morecambe. 

so it's a place where even i can get cold.

and it's apparently a bit rough.

and it is alarmingly close to my ex mother in common law.

i'm in if you head there tho, so long as no pavements jump up to hit me beforehand.


----------



## the_mikey (24 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550050"]
Birmingham 
[/quote]

To Severn Beach? 

*hides*


----------



## Andrew Br (24 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1550202"]
so long as no pavements jump up to hit me beforehand.
[/quote]

By the time you've dodged all of the pot-holes en route, the pavement will be the last of your worries


----------



## frank9755 (24 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Going over the top from Carlisle to Newcastle has 'possibilities' for 2013.



Just thought I'd bump this one up as I think it would be a great ride.

It has the cachet of being almost a coast-to-coast (Carlisle is a little bit inland) and has main line train connections at each end. 

The market square in Carlisle would make an excellent starting point. Main roads to Brampton then some dark, empty lanes to Gilsland then, the best bit, up onto the Military Road. Running alongside the Roman Wall, this has to be one of the most exposed roads in England, with few trees or even corners to shelter from the wind - but it's normally from the west so should be a tailwind. Aside from the wind, its got some lovely sharp dips and some decent climbs, then a long descent back down to the Tyne. It's also got a bit of history to it too, built to defend England against Scottish invasion by enabling the army to get across to Carlisle and make the cover tackle if Bonnie Prince Charlie were to come again.

I don't know the Newcastle end so well, but I expect there will be a suitable cafe in Whitley Bay or somewhere, and there will certainly be Brown Ale - in blue star form.


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Just thought I'd bump this one up as I think it would be a great ride.
> 
> It has the cachet of being almost a coast-to-coast (Carlisle is a little bit inland) and has main line train connections at each end.
> 
> ...



If anyone wanted to Go Large on that route, you could prepend a route through the Lake District:
Start out on the west coast mainline at Oxenholme and head to the lakeside at Bowness on Windermere. 
Pass up the west side of Windermere to Ambleside, past Rydal Water, Grasmere and up the pass to Dunmail Rise. Descend past the west side of Thirlmere before stopping in Keswick beside Derwent Water for refreshments.
Afterwards, take a route under Skiddaw on the East side of Bassenthwaite Lake (the only lake in the Lake District) before wending one's way north on flatter lands to Port of Carlisle on the Solway Firth. Here, the cycle friendly Hope and Anchor Inn is a typical starting point for Hadrian's Wall and is about 10 miles only from Carlisle itself.

Just a thought like ;-)


----------



## User482 (24 Sep 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> For best effect, pronounce it like a South American river: Morri-camby.


An American in my halls at Lancaster actually pronounced morecambe this way.


----------



## Tompy (26 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Just thought I'd bump this one up as I think it would be a great ride.
> 
> It has the cachet of being almost a coast-to-coast (Carlisle is a little bit inland) and has main line train connections at each end.
> 
> ...




That get's my vote. Although not the coast, the Quayside at Newcastle would be a spectacular place to finish and brekkie. Despite being an ex-native of Whitley Bay, I'd say Tynemouth would be a nicer place to finish. It's such a shame they don't allow bikes on the Metro though, that would make it dead easy to get back to Newcastle for the train. 

Oh and proper Geordies don't drink Brown Ale, they drink Best Scotch.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Sep 2011)

Carlisle to Newcastle would be a good route.........but I'm not going to be able to set it up for next year.

There is, by the way, only one halfway point that is halfway (if you see what I mean) unless you dip down to the A69 and go in to Corbridge - not, itself a bad thing, because the town is really pretty


----------



## StuAff (26 Sep 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Will do, too. My other half is off to Pompey this weekend, at least she can check out the quality of the catering and if it's changed that much from the last time I went 6 months ago.



Any joy? Positive response from my preferred option, there's a decent looking plan B not too far away (haven't asked them yet, early days)...and there's always the audaxers' favourite on the hill, Mick's Burger Van


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2011)

User482 said:


> An American in my halls at Lancaster actually pronounced morecambe this way.


I know someone in the Midlands who was asked by a bunch of Aussies if he could tell them the way to Loo-bo-Roo (Loughborough)!


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Carlisle to Newcastle would be a good route.........but I'm not going to be able to set it up for next year.
> 
> There is, by the way, only one halfway point that is halfway (if you see what I mean) unless you dip down to the A69 and go in to Corbridge - not, itself a bad thing, because the town is really pretty



This route provides the chance to ride through Once Brewed and Twice Brewed...


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Sep 2011)

User482 said:


> This route provides the chance to ride through Once Brewed and Twice Brewed...


that's the very one!


----------



## clarion (27 Sep 2011)

There's always the enchanting possibility of starting somewhere quite close to the sea, then not quite getting to it for a while. Middlesborough to the Yorkshire coast springs to mind, as does Newcastle (on a river of course) northwards out of the cack into the beauty of Northumberland.

Not sure about the getting home bits for either of those, partly because it rather depends where you wish to make whatever the opposite of landfall is.


----------



## Tompy (27 Sep 2011)

clarion said:


> There's always the enchanting possibility of starting somewhere quite close to the sea, then not quite getting to it for a while. Middlesborough to the Yorkshire coast springs to mind, as does Newcastle (on a river of course) northwards out of the cack into the beauty of Northumberland.
> 
> Not sure about the getting home bits for either of those, partly because it rather depends where you wish to make whatever the opposite of landfall is.



I thought that too of Newcastle to the coast via Northumberland. Two problems though: a midway cafe, and Blyth.


----------



## TimO (28 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> You can cycle through the Quensway tunnel after 8.00pm. They say no cycling through the Kingsway tunnel but if you were escorted, which appears to cost £15, they might allow it. Anyway it seems doable, whether the rest is, is another matter.



I was looking at the map wondering whether a Birmingham to Liverpool via the Wirral (and the Tunnel) was a possibility, but I think you have to get to the tunnel before 7am on a Saturday to be allowed to cycle through, and with a ride of that distance, I suspect that would be challenging, other than as part of the Ultra-Speedy category of FNRttC.


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Sep 2011)

TimO said:


> I was looking at the map wondering whether a Birmingham to Liverpool via the Wirral (and the Tunnel) was a possibility, but I think you have to get to the tunnel before 7am on a Saturday to be allowed to cycle through, and with a ride of that distance, I suspect that would be challenging, other than as part of the Ultra-Speedy category of FNRttC.


Why not do it the other way round?


----------



## Theseus (28 Sep 2011)

martinbrice said:


> Why not do it the other way round?




Because then it would not be a FNRttC.


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2011)

TimO said:


> I was looking at the map wondering whether a Birmingham to Liverpool via the Wirral (and the Tunnel) was a possibility, but I think you have to get to the tunnel before 7am on a Saturday to be allowed to cycle through, and with a ride of that distance, I suspect that would be challenging, other than as part of the Ultra-Speedy category of FNRttC.




Yes but you won't need the tunnel in the morning, you can take the Seacombe ferry, a much, much better way to arrive in Liverpool. In fact you can use the trains. All the underground trains take bikes, two slots per carriage.


----------



## Sketchley (28 Sep 2011)

I have a particular fondness for Camber Sands, unfortunately no train station.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Sep 2011)

clarion said:


> There's always the enchanting possibility of starting somewhere quite close to the sea, then not quite getting to it for a while. Middlesborough to the Yorkshire coast springs to mind, as does Newcastle (on a river of course) northwards out of the cack into the beauty of Northumberland.
> 
> Not sure about the getting home bits for either of those, partly because it rather depends where you wish to make whatever the opposite of landfall is.



I was thinking the same 

- Northallerton (or Darlington? Hmmm); good connections from London

- to Whitby (probably 50 miles? Passes Little Fryup and Great Fryup  - but 4 trains a day to Middlesborough)


- so on to Scarborough (20 miles along the bike route - runs along a reclaimed railway line down the coast most of the way); good connections through to York for London and everywhere, or through Hull for London and the south?


----------



## mcshroom (28 Sep 2011)

I seem to have missed this thread 

Carlisle (or Penrith) to Newcastle would make a decent ride of about 60-65 miles, but there are not that many places between the two. I'm actually looking at riding Carlisle to Newcastle this weekend, but probably dropping off of the Military Road into Haltwhistle (centre of Britain ) then on to Bardon Mill, Fourstones and Chollerford to meet back up with the Military road. This gives a few more fuelling options than the road over the top. There is also a railway line all the way along the bottom of that valley so there's plenty of bailing out points.

Another option from Haltwhistle is to ride to Bardon Mill then straight up Fairways past Vindolanda to the Military road near Twice Brewed. It's a bugger of a hill (deserving of the double arrows) but not massively long, and the decent following is long straight and, if the sun has peeped over the horizon by then, very scenic

Riding along the river front in Newcastle gives some nice views with all the bridges, but is not coastal. To get to the coast you'd need to go to North Shields or Tynemouth, which is about another 10 miles (and the same back to the station afterwards)




growingvegetables said:


> I was thinking the same
> 
> - Northallerton (or Darlington? Hmmm); good connections from London
> 
> ...



We're off on a night Halloween ride from York to Whitby on the 4th November if you're interested


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Sep 2011)

mcshroom said:


> We're off on a night Halloween ride from York to Whitby on the 4th November if you're interested


You have a PM


----------

